# Steamboat- new features in the Yampa



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

The new park on the Yampa where the city tore out that old house at the confluence with Butcherknife looks pretty nice. I'm interested to see what the confluence looks like in high water- looks like it's going to be kind of a big nasty eddy, with a couple of nice waves right above it. I question the retaining wall next to the restaurant... it looks like they didn't stack the rocks quite high enough and it's going to erode the slope there... but I'm not an engineer.
Anyway, looks a hell of a lot better than the collapsing canal-like retaining walls Butcherknife was flowing through before.
Sorry no pics of this one...

Does anyone know what happened farther downstream by the KOA/Steamboat Campground where they attempted to create a boat ramp of sorts? It's a really nice set of stairs, but they put it in a spot where all of the river debris sticks, so it's completely inaccessible by river. I'm going to attempt to post a picture to show what I'm talking about, always seem to have trouble with this...


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Maybe this time...


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm not sure the new park is going to make much of a feature. However, Friends of the Yampa is breaking ground in a few days on 2 new features between there and C hole. the new features will be smaller waves with a bypass channel, similar to Gore, but less volume of course.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

That rings a bell now that you mention it. I hope they don't mess with that fun little water-slidey wave on river right that shoots you river left, right by Little Toots... Friends of the Yampa is also doing a fundraiser dinner at Sake2U on the 21st, aren't they? Do you know if it's for any project in particular, or just a general fundraiser?


----------



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

*A hole...*

Tell them to put the A hole back the way it was when we first made...


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

ric said:


> Tell them to put the A hole back the way it was when we first made...


...ew.


----------



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

Ahh Ambulance hole....


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

That spot to the left of the stairs in your pic turns into mucky backwater after runoff. 

Great fishing on the far bank, inside of the bend to the right of the stairs. 

Not a great place to put stairs, eh? Man do I miss the Yampa...


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

dafewillis said:


> That spot to the left of the stairs in your pic turns into mucky backwater after runoff.
> 
> Great fishing on the far bank, inside of the bend to the right of the stairs.
> 
> Not a great place to put stairs, eh? Man do I miss the Yampa...


Yeah, here's the section to the left I think you're talking about (high water and low water)... might have been a better spot for the stairs, seems like less of a "catch all." I don't know how the fishing is... I'm usually the annoying kayaker trying to make small talk as I float by.


----------

